# random question.....should we buy a family car before we get a BFP?



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone
we have been on this IVF journey for about 5 1/2 years now and we still dont have a little family yet.

we are in the middle of another IVF cycle at the moment and at the same time we have the option to change our car, and get a brand new one(which we will have to keep for several years ahead) so, my questions is, should we buy a family car / estate / people carrier in the hope that we will get our much longed for BFP and baby or should we `live for the moment` and buy something that suits us, as the chances are we might get more BFN's and by the end of the year call it a day on fertility treatment all together.
also we cant wait and see if succesful woth this cycle, as the lease on our car is up now and we need to make a decision and pick a new car in the next few weeks!

any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

You don't really need an estate or 4x4 even with twins. Just get something large enough with 5 doors which would suit either way.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, We also have 2 dogs and when we go on holiday we have them in the boot in a crate, so the more boot space the better really - just in case we need to fit a pram in there in the future too! wishful thinking!!

I will start looking at 5 door hatch back options

Please feel free to offer suggestions........Its a bit of a minefield, with too much to choose from

SF x


----------



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi we have had the same dilemma a few times over the years!! Have ended up getting a 5 door VW golf as they are not too big! But have a fairly big boot and plenty of space in the back! DH and I now have one each!! But still no baby!!  Happy shopping Kath x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Kath, sorry to see you have struggled on this horrid infertility journey too   

I have been looking at VW golfs and also the golf plus this afternoon on the Internet, looks like we will be trying a few out this weekend. 

SF xx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sunflower,

I had to change my car 2 1/2 years ago because I was changing jobs, at that point we hadn't officially started ttc, but knew we would be soon. I got an estate (Volvo V40), and although we haven't got our family yet, I have to say the extra space in the car is very useful! it's no more difficult to drive or park than any other car and when I had a van run in the back of me last year, I was grateful for the extra bit of car between the van and me! We have a dog and horses, so I frequently have a boot full!

I think you have to do what feels right for you, realistically as long as you have got back doors to access the back seats you'll be fine as and when you are putting kids in the back. 

Have fun test driving! 

Wishing you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Sunflower
Your post really rang true with me, as we have been in the same position.
Over the past few years, while ttc, we have bought a new car and a bigger house  
I remember one house sales lady asking what the two of us needed with a 3 bedroom house....we didn't buy that one  
As time goes on I think less about what people think, and plan for what we really want..... 
We have a nice civic, which isn't too 'family but still 5 doors.
We also have a bigger house, now.
Lil' one


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya,


We had the same dilemma. After 1 failed TX we decided to get a new car (2 dogs and same as you, both go in the boot!) We had a hatch back Seat Leon which was fine for the dogs but nothing else would fit in with them. We went car shopping on my 2WW after TX #2 and decided on an estate. Perfect for the dogs, plus a few other things will fit in with them next to their crate. (Keeps the back seats clear!!). I was thinking in the back of my mind also perfect for a pushchair and car seat but didn't want to tempt fate! 


We bought a Audi A4 estate, I call it the grandad car cos it's huge! We got a BFP so the car is now a perfect family/dog car and as we are now expecting baby #2, it was definitely the right choice for us! 


Good luck with your treatment, lets hope you'll be needing the space for more than the dogs   


Xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi moo, lil one and sunny pal  

Thanks so much for the info, I totally agree, i think we would use the extra space and after driving around in an estate for a while, I'm assuming we will wonder how we ever coped with a regular hatchback sized car. 
The dog crate does take up all of the room and we have to drop the seats as without doing that the crate is too high and the boot wont shut. We would to have the dogs and all of our stuff in the back and be able to keep the seats up so that they can be used by friends, family or even a little one   

We've seen a few estates we like and also a people carrier which is not as long, but still has a huge boot and more driving space and height........decisions decisions  now I've started looking Im spoilt for choice!

I think if it was just the 2 of us using the car we would stick with a 5 door hatchback but as we often travel with the dogs and family I guess it makes sense to go for a bigger one, although a part of me worries we might be tempting fate! Silly I know, but after so many failed attempts, I sometimes think we will never buy a baby car seat (already chose the one I like in mothercare!! So that's all sorted!!   ) 

Thanks for your help ladies, much appreciated
Sun Flower xxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya Sunflower 

Well... I think that you should live for the moment. Everything that you say about the dogs etc makes a lot of sense but we kind of did the same thing and i feel that with hindsight that we have squandered opportunities to enjoy ourselves a bit more.

We bought the family house and we bought the family car and over time they have just added to the stress and to the pressure. It's another reason why it MUST work or else we have just failed in another way.

I have three bedrooms and a playroom and they are full of junk. I'm paying a mortage on an oversized shed. We could have had a smaller house and some land to play with, maybe have bought a rennovation project... instead we're rattling away in a house that 8 people could live it at a push. Scared to sell it incase we need it in the future and won't find one we love as much.

Same with the car. It guzzles petrol and is awkward to park and the only time that we are grateful for it's size is when we go on holiday and the dogs go on the back seat and the suitcases in the boot. Besides that, it's too big even for two people and two dogs and it mocks us everytime i see the empty place where a car seat should be.

Just another perspective xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have been ttc since 2005 and on my 9th cycle but I bought an Audi TT convertible  last yr and so v not baby friendly at all , can barely fit a handbag in it and it has 2 seats but I will wait until I am pregnant or I'd have been driving around in a people carrier in hope all these years x


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought a beetle with two doors on purpose! 

I keep telling DP he will have to give up his sports cars and go baby friendly if we ever get a baby


----------

